# L134 juveniles



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

L134 leopard frog fry. Trying to take some more pictures but it takes forever to download


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats so cool


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Seriously that is so awesome! L134's are my favorites. Please let me know when you are going to sell some!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

congratulations, very cool pleco. PM if fry come available for sale.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is awesome! Congrats! add me to the list too, if you decide to sell some


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks. I was quite surprised that they had eggs. They don't have very large clutches. Only about 10-20eggs/spawn. Now they are about 3-5 months old. Some of them are over 1.5". I'm going to raise them a bit longer and post some more pictures in a month or so. I'd like to keep an eye on their growth rate, and post some more pictures, before letting some go. I have some 201 fry but haven't been able to get any good shots of them. They grow a lot slower then the 134.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, this is great! The more nice plecos are bred locally, the better. Congrats!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Wow, this is great! The more nice plecos are bred locally, the better. Congrats!


Errr actually I see EN as your location. Might not be so local . Where are you?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Vancouver.


----------

